# Hobby 600 - anyone have any feedback ?



## Indalo Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

I joined about 4 weeks ago and have already had some good advice from this great site. We are narrowing in on the MH we are looking to buy in the next few weeks and I was wondering if anyone could help.

We live in Almeria, south east coast of Spain, and are just looking to purchase our first MH. We rented a MH this summer and travelled down to Gib and then up to Cadiz and beyond, and then returned to spend a week in Tarifa which was fabulous. We now have the bug and 'have to' buy soon. At present we are spending our weekends 'stalking' and observing the many MH's that have now arrived on the coast down here to bask in the 20 degree temps, and this must stop before we get arrested !!

Having trawled the various websites for as much info as possible, based on our budget and lifestyle requirements {2 of us working full time in Spain but want to escape for long weekends and the odd 2 week break and see what Spain and the rest of Europe has to offer} we are very smitten by the Hobby 600 {yrs 1989 to 1993} but can find no info or reviews on whether these are good, bad or indifferent MH's and what peoples experiences have been. Does anyone have or have had a Hobby 600 ?

We are looking to buy 2nd hand and will probably travel to German, as there appear to be a wider selection of LHD as a whole there and certainly more Hobby's. I would welcome ANY comments, advice, thoughts or experience anyone has these MH's, anything on reliability, cost of parts if needed, defects or problems, or anything anyone has encountered. The more info the better and at the moment, I am finding it hard to get any feedback. They look great and seem good value, and for what we want which is weekend trips and the odd week travelling Spain they seem fine for the 2 of us and our dog !

As an alternative, we are looking at Hymer Camps, Hymer 544's and maybe  Dethleffs all around the 1993 age and budget around 8000 pounds max. Thanks for any help or advice you may have on Hobby 600's or the Hymers or others and any advice or comments about buying in Germany and how this went for people. Many thanks.


----------



## cipro (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the Hobbies but I could not stretch to it

I think they are over 3.5 tonne which insurance can cost more and aren't they double axel  horses for courses and each to there own


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Indalo Man, have a look  at the following:-

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-20049.html

IS this the sort of thing you wanted?   JIM.


----------



## bilbao camper (Oct 27, 2008)

*Hobby 600*

try Mobile de fo r used campers remember to make sure that it as a eu type certificate otherwise you will have problems registering it in spain also you will need a gas certificate from a registed gas fitter before you can get it ITV tested also shop round for insurance as campers are considered high risk in spain due to theft.PS the cost of export plates and 14days insurance is aprox 250euros Bilbao Camper


----------



## Indalo Man (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and advise.

I had seen that motorhome facts link and that is the closest i got to someone else buying a Hobby 600 which are very cool, nice looking vans, but as it was 2006 listing I thought the sender may have driven off by now.

We are now widening our search as the wife wants an overcab bed and a bed at the back -- why, there are only 2 of us !! Me thinks she is trying to tell me something.

Cipro - they are 2 axles yes - could you tell me the bad points having 2 axles may present as I am pretty green on such matters as new to all this. More potential high bills on maintenance ?


----------



## walkers (Oct 29, 2008)

bilbao camper said:


> try Mobile de fo r used campers remember to make sure that it as a eu type certificate otherwise you will have problems registering it in spain also you will need a gas certificate from a registed gas fitter before you can get it ITV tested also shop round for insurance as campers are considered high risk in spain due to theft.PS the cost of export plates and 14days insurance is aprox 250euros Bilbao Camper


 Re the gas certificate, unlesss the one issued in Germany counts mine went through the ITV without.
Regards Tony


----------



## walkers (Oct 29, 2008)

Try Abbeygate for the insurance they are the best qoute i have had so far, some spanish companies will only cover tpf&t after 4yrs old and tp only after 10. Zalba caldu qouted me nearly as much for tp as Abbeygate did for fully comp.
Regards Tony


----------



## walkers (Oct 29, 2008)

The eu certificate is generally only available on post 1998 models, so making it more difficult but not imposssible i am led to believe to import older motorhomes.
Regards Tony


----------



## cipro (Oct 30, 2008)

Cipro - they are 2 axles yes - could you tell me the bad points having 2 axles may present as I am pretty green on such matters as new to all this. More potential high bills on maintenance ?

There is some advantages also with twin axles more pay load and more road stability
obviously down side is cost. You need to look at the bigger picture on cost, your outlay on the mh is the  most cost so extra cost on tyres, service is all part and parcel of this site seeing hobby.


----------



## clarkpeacock (Nov 1, 2008)

The Hobby 600 is 2 axle and the Hobby 700 is 3 axle.  

The 600 has been around for quite a few years, originally built on the Ducato/Talbot Express chassis (LHD only) from about 1986 onwards I think.  You still see quite a lot of these around and they all look in pretty good nick.  They have triangular windows like this one http://www.caravans-for-sale.com/adverts/133/13318/  Earlier ones were Brown/biege

Later ones on the Sevel ducato are available as 600 and 700 versions, usually white/blue colours although there are special edition blue/silver ones around.  

Heres a later 600 http://www.motorhomes.mobi/Motorhomes/tabid/95/ItemID/20822/Motorhome/Hobby-600/Default.aspx

and theres a 700 in my avatar up there  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

